# What's the farthest you have ridden on a hybrid bicycle?



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2015)

That's pretty much the question. I was riding a distance (100km) event last year, and one of my friends thought the hybrid was inappropriate for such a long distance. I am not used to thinking of 100 km as such a long distance, and it was the bicycle I had (Cannondale H600). What your experiences and recommendations?


----------



## Markymark (1 May 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's pretty much the question. I was riding a distance (100km) event last year, and one of my friends thought the hybrid was inappropriate for such a long distance. I am not used to thinking of 100 km as such a long distance, and it was the bicycle I had (Cannondale H600). What your experiences and recommendations?


Did 50 miles on my hyrbid and knee was killing me, did 110 miles on my road bike the following year and felt tired but fine. Too many variables but I was fitter one year on and probably spent more time getting road bike setup correctly


----------



## jay clock (1 May 2015)

2400km to Gibraltar


----------



## psmiffy (1 May 2015)

jay clock said:


> 2400km to Gibraltar


9705km to Home


----------



## sultzer (1 May 2015)

most so far 50 miles last year in a day well part of a day , i did 100 on my mountain bike fully laden


----------



## drummerbod (1 May 2015)

55 miles - two thirds of that was off road.


----------



## MarkF (1 May 2015)

I've ridden a hybrid across France, across Spain x 2, both 1000km+ , 2 x CTC and plenty of smaller Euro tours, I can ride mine all day without discomfort.


----------



## glenn forger (1 May 2015)

Over on YACF I humble bragged about my Tourmalet ride and some perfect perisher posted a pic of him at the top with his foldie. Bugger took the wind out of my sails.


----------



## MarkF (1 May 2015)

jay clock said:


> 2400km to Gibraltar



What was that hybrid?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 May 2015)

110 miles to Edinburgh and back - hybrid with front suss too 
Done 100km several times, at 5mph obviously


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2015)

66 miles hybrid with front suspension . quite a few rides 50 miles plus no problem slow and steady if your comfortable on it off you go


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 May 2015)

A couple of 100k charity rides. Also done one on my Birdy folder (3x8 sram dualdrive) and spent half of that ride chatting to a guy on a 2 speed Brompton.

Its all just turning the pedals when it comes down to basics


----------



## gavroche (1 May 2015)

I went all the way there once , and then came back. Nothing to it really, it's only a bike ride.


----------



## growingvegetables (1 May 2015)

Several 200-250 mile tours 4-5 day tours (mostly grotesquely overladen - touring with kids meant MY bike carried the tents and all the heavy stuff).


----------



## cyberknight (2 May 2015)

Mark Beaumont , round the world
http://edition.cnn.com/2015/04/30/travel/experts-guide-to-cycling-around-the-world/


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 May 2015)

In one ride, 100 miles. Easy on a hybrid.


----------



## Jamieyorky (2 May 2015)

Im riding York to Scarbrough and back today on my Saracen flat bar.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 May 2015)

Much as I dislike the lazy term "hybrid", both my main bikes fit the broad category (and one is a Raleigh Pioneer, the model that started the trend) so I'll pitch in with 115 miles on the Raleigh and 107 miles on my Hawk.

I would thoroughly recommend bar ends for this kind of distance and a comfy saddle is a must - leather ones work for me.


----------



## Brandane (2 May 2015)

I can ride the same distance as my road or touring bike; so anywhere up to 100 miles in one ride. It might be slightly harder work on the hybrid and a mile or two per hour slower, but otherwise there's no difference. If you're fit enough for one, you're fit enough for the other!


----------



## User269 (2 May 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> one of my friends thought the hybrid was inappropriate



What nonsense, it doesn't make any difference, unless...........................it makes a difference; if you find it uncomfortable, a poor fit etc.

Over 40 years ago I enjoyed riding all sorts of 'inappropriate' bikes, and enjoyed it just as much as I now enjoy riding my assorted titanium and carbon fibre dreambikes.


----------



## MikeW-71 (2 May 2015)

25 miles on a Trek Soho. Nice bike to ride.

The only reason I didn't end up going further was a road bike purchase.


----------



## Rustybucket (2 May 2015)

I did ride London 100, 2 years ago on mine. Before I got my road bike I would frequently do +80 miles on it.


----------



## byegad (2 May 2015)

65 miles on a cheap Scott Hybrid. It was a long day but perfectly doable.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2015)

I had a used Scott San Francisco once. I thought it was good value for money. Heavy, though, and too small. A Selliton.


----------



## Jamieyorky (2 May 2015)

116 mile's today York to Scarbrough and back, fantastic ride and the bike ( Saracen Tour flat bar) was a joy to ride.


----------



## raleighnut (2 May 2015)

I tour on my Ridgeback Adventure hybrid and 100-120 miles a day were perfectly doable (with 2 Big Carradice panniers and a top bag on the rear and the tent/sleeping bag on the handlebars) I cannot begin to think how many miles we have covered in total but a guestimate would be over 20,000 in the 16 yrs I,ve ha it. (But it also doubles up as a 'wet weather' commuter as it has "Flinger" 3/4 mudguards as seen here)


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2015)

Topeak Bikamper much in evidence, @raleighnut . How does that work out for you?


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Topeak Bikamper much in evidence, @raleighnut . How does that work out for you?


I love it, but then I'm used to a bivvy bag when solo backpacking so it's bigger than one of those meaning the panniers fit inside as well and with not having poles it packs down really small and has fittings to attach it to the handlebars/stem built into the bag.
Not everyone's cup of tea and TBH it is a pain getting out of it in heavy rain but then so is a bivvy. I only used that piccie cos it shows the 3/4 length 'Flinger' mudguards that are fitted to the Ridgeback and are surprisingly effective, although the rear ends at the tail of the rack it still keeps the water off your bum back.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 May 2015)

Never done a 100 miler on the hybrid but did just shy of 50 miles with ice tyres before the chain snapped and had to be rescued. Pretty sure I've done a few 100km on the hybrid.


----------



## MacB (3 May 2015)

167 miles in a day and it had butterfly handlebars and flat pedals


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 May 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Never done a 100 miler on the hybrid but did just shy of 50 miles with ice tyres before the chain snapped and had to be rescued. Pretty sure I've done a few 100km on the hybrid.


My first 100 miler on the Hawk (knockabout bike) was done on Schwalbe Snow Studs. I won't be doing that again in a hurry.


----------



## Tom B (3 May 2015)

I didnt intend to, but ended up doing 73.7 miles on my Ridgeback flight 01.

My only issue was that after about 40 miles I decided i needed some Ergo Grips to replace my OEMgrops.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 May 2015)

66 miles..
carrying my 19 st
Updated
just over 74 ml


----------



## howard2107 (4 May 2015)

14 miles today, my first day back in the saddle, mixed road, trail and tracks.


----------



## Dark46 (9 May 2015)

I have done 53 miles on my hybrid, I had planned only to do 40 miles that day but got lost and the rest is history.


----------



## slowmotion (9 May 2015)

I've ridden 65 miles along the LF1 in Holland on a Dawes 501 with 10kg in the panniers twice. I've done the same route on a road bike twice with the same load. There wasn't much of a difference. The wind was straight in my face on all the trips.


----------



## Eagone (12 May 2015)

I have a Specialised Sirrus comp disc (the one in the profile photo)

Longest ride 102 km on the 1st May, have done many 80k Sportives and general rides was thinking of chopping it in for a CF synapse but then I enjoy riding it and while all the roadies sale past me I can enjoy the countryside.


----------



## snorri (12 May 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Much as I dislike the lazy term "hybrid", both my main bikes fit the broad category (and one is a Raleigh Pioneer, the model that started the trend)


I rather worry regarding the suggestion that I might have been involved in starting a trend but I completed a LEJOG on one of these in 1997, and very comfortable it was throughout, and it's still in regular use.


----------



## ste.pearson (12 May 2015)

85 miles on a carrera subway


----------



## young Ed (12 May 2015)

103.5 miles in a day, back then i would have done it again happily and gone further. since then i got an addiction to road bikes so wouldn't want to do such on a hybrid again
Cheers Ed


----------



## iwantanewbike (12 May 2015)

960km on a Kona PhD: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/500-miles-cycle-in-uk-any-route-suggestions.165890/#post-3497495


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Jun 2015)

About 140 miles, in one ride, last year. Good old BTWIN Riverside .


----------



## Cadire (8 Jun 2015)

29.5 miles 

Giant Escape 2


----------



## jefmcg (8 Jun 2015)

This is my ride at the end of 120miles (first century). Done quite a few 100km rides on it too.







Not quite a hybrid, but flat bars, so I think it counts.


----------



## Orangreen (20 Jun 2015)

52 miles with a long rest at halfway. I felt quite tired afterwards, but no aches or pains. I was using a hardtail MTB before getting the hybrid and found much shorter rides hard going.


----------



## rafiki (20 Jun 2015)

74.6 kilometres Dawes Mean Street. Vintage circa 1994.


----------



## philk56 (21 Jun 2015)

I've ridden London to Paris on my Marin Fairfax. My son then took the bike to Vienna where he lived for a while and then cycled back to London on it. I've now got a road bike but would still be happy riding a long distance on the Marin. In my view it's whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## JaseO (21 Jun 2015)

117 miles on my Dawes Chilliwack. Leicester to Skegness on back roads. Brilliant day

I regularly ride 20 - 40 miles on it


----------



## markharry66 (25 Jun 2015)

Only 40 odd miles but only had it just over a month every time want to go for a long ride something seems to come up.


----------



## iamRayRay (25 Jun 2015)

45 miles in Austria a weeks weeks back, there were some SERIOUSLY huge hills... I.e a 20% gradient hill for 1 mile.

Enjoyed it though, so much more versatile than my road bike!


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jun 2015)

110 miles on my Marin in one hit. Over 1000 miles over a few weeks in SE Asia. 
Nowt wrong with a hybrid, and nothing about them that would make them unsuitable for long distance. And at least they're comfy


----------



## iamRayRay (25 Jun 2015)

hopless500 said:


> 110 miles on my Marin in one hit. Over 1000 miles over a few weeks in SE Asia.
> Nowt wrong with a hybrid, and nothing about them that would make them unsuitable for long distance. And at least they're comfy



Completely agree, it's so nice having a gel seat for a change, also being able to mash through water, gravel and road without a care or worry!

We just hired a pair of bikes from the B&B we were staying at and they were standard 'X-Fact' ones, no idea if they were good or bad, but they did the job!


----------



## marshmella (25 Jun 2015)

iamRayRay said:


> 45 miles in Austria a weeks weeks back, there were some SERIOUSLY huge hills... I.e a 20% gradient hill for 1 mile.
> 
> Enjoyed it though, so much more versatile than my road bike!


Erm i think they could be mountains


----------



## iamRayRay (26 Jun 2015)

marshmella said:


> Erm i think they could be mountains



Ah, apologies, they were mountains - if you ever want hill climbing or mountain climbing practice, feel free to go to Austria, you might still find my lungs and heart about 1/2 way up one of them.

Freepost back to me :P


----------



## clf (5 Jul 2015)

Did 103k yesterday on mine no problem. Specialised Sirrus elite.


----------



## Torvi (5 Jul 2015)

56miles in one go, having road bike since almost a year now... that's pretty shoot.


----------



## Ihatehills (8 Jul 2015)

22 miles on the finest halfords Apollo something or other that 120 quid can buy , I've only just started doing any regular cycling so am predicting a new bike fairly soon.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jul 2015)

Furthest so far in one go on my Whyte Coniston is 58.8. I intend to do more on it, it was bought for touring but thus far I have not done a tour.

I used to have a Marin hybrid and the furthest in one day on that was about 80 miles.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jul 2015)

I am beginning to enjoy the comfort aspect more too have to admit.

I did this yesterday which included a cat 3 and a cat 4 climb on my little Charge Grater which is aluminium with a steel fork and single chainring with 8 gears. Gets you up most places in comfort. 

https://app.strava.com/activities/342181231


----------



## PatrickPending (10 Jul 2015)

211Km - last year, from South Leicester, to Staunton in the Vale and back. This year it's 204Km - similar ride - must have taken a short cut. Hope to do at least one more 200Km+ ride this year - though its a bit too warm around this time of year.....


----------



## Daniel93 (16 Jul 2015)

A couple of 100 milers on a trek soho 1.0 before it got stolen!
I've made the vow to buy another and do a big trip on it in a couple of years, the bike was a dream to ride


----------



## midliferider (17 Jul 2015)

I have specialised sirrus elite. I will consider it a hybrid.
I have just done 576 miles from Budapest to Belgrade.
Last year, I did a similar distance from Vienna to Prague.
Has planned to take it on many more tours during next couple of years.
I love it. Very comfortable, easy to pack and unpack on the side of the road or in a train station. Lightweight and easy to carry in the bike bag over my shoulder.
I use 28 continental tyres which cost less than £15 a tyre.


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (12 Aug 2015)

50 Miles max on my hybrid... could have gone longer. and it's so comfortable. I actually prefer the upright position not that I have any back problems yet.


----------



## Salar (12 Aug 2015)

120 miles on a Marin Muirwoods mtb with road tyres,a good few years ago, should have been 100 miles but got "lost in France"


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Aug 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Mark Beaumont , round the world
> http://edition.cnn.com/2015/04/30/travel/experts-guide-to-cycling-around-the-world/


Finally! Someone else who agrees with me that Marathon Plus tyres are fast-rolling.

Back on topic: I noticed the comment in the above article that nobody wants to cycle 18,000 miles into a headwind. That means there's a fresh challenge still awaiting the [fool]hardy.


----------



## loveandpeace1 (14 Aug 2015)

Done the whole of the taff trail on my strange bike and got lost. 65 miles


----------



## Retribution03 (15 Aug 2015)

62 miles in 4 hours 7 mins on my boardman mx sport


----------

